# Cockapoo pooping alot



## 3cockapoobabies (3 mo ago)

Hi guys, I have a 4 month old male cockapoo, Cooper that seems to be pooping excessively. He gets 3 meals a day with the recommended amount so he isnt being overfed. But he literally will poo about 8/9 times a day. Most mornings he does 3/4 poos within 6am - 11am. They are always solid and he is eating, drinking and playing normally. I just want to know if its something I need to worry about or is normal for some puppies of 4 months old? 
Thank you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yup just his normal and sounds like he is not emptying fully so doing lots of smaller amounts


----------

